# Looking for some rp partners! Nsfw casual erps.



## NovaSwiftBrony (Sep 24, 2021)

Hiyas. I'm looking for anyone who would love to erp and have some general fun together. Post lengths aren't too important but at least have some length.

MxM and MxF welcome
Discord is heavily preferred. Add me if interested. NovaTheLucario#6590


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Sep 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Hiyas. I'm looking for anyone who would love to erp and have some general fun together. Post lengths aren't too important but at least have some length.
> 
> MxM and MxF welcome
> Discord is heavily preferred. Add me if interested. NovaTheLucario#6590


I don't have Discord, but if you're at all interested, feel free to PM me anytime. <_the cat smiles and tosses a grape into the air, catching it in his mouth with a wink>_


----------



## Yatho (Sep 28, 2021)

I sent you a discord request, hopefully you are still looking


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Oct 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 6, 2021)

I might be interested


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Oct 7, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I might be interested


Sure! Feel free to add me if interested ^^


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 7, 2021)

What do you mean by casual Erp is there such a thing


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Oct 9, 2021)

Julesfuller said:


> What do you mean by casual Erp is there such a thing


Meaning two friends that do nsfw rp for fun. Like quick to the point rps. ^^


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 9, 2021)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Meaning two friends that do nsfw rp for fun. Like quick to the point rps. ^^


Quick into the point is not really my thing I like longer role-plays


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Oct 13, 2021)

Julesfuller said:


> Quick into the point is not really my thing I like longer role-plays


All good. Thanks for the slight interest!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Im interested


----------

